# No...You're not seeing double



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

About 2 years ago, give or take, I purchased a Sears 10 inch bandsaw and shortly after sold my HF 14 inch bandsaw and purchased a Rikon 10-325, 14 inch bandsaw to replace it with. This left me with 2 bandsaws in a small shop which was becoming cramped. I really enjoyed the 10 inch BS, but felt there was nothing it could do that the larger Rikon could not do, so I turned around and sold it making a little extra space in my shop. Shortly after, I purchased my Dewalt 788 scroll saw in attempt to fill the void of the 10 inch BS. It did make a nice combination with the Rikon 14" BS and gave me a lot of needed flexibility, but I still missed that little 10 inch BS for many things. In my shop, the BS is one of the most used tools I have and I found myself having to change blades constantly and then re-adjust roller guides for various jobs. I was beginning to have what they call seller's remorse over my little 10 inch BS. Bandsaw boxes is one area that I have a strong desire to get into, which makes a 2nd BS even more desireable.

To make a long story a little shorter, I was browsing thru the Woodcraft web site when I noticed that Rikon had just introduced their new model 10-305, 10 inch band saw and had it on sale with free shipping. After giving it some thought, I jumped on the opportunity to replace that which I was sorry to have let go and ordered the new baby Rikon. It is exactly the same as the Sears and I believe Rikon has made it for Sears all this time.

Well, it arrived today by Fed-Ex and the driver was even kind enough to hand truck it across my yard and into my shop for me, now THAT is service. After I finished my dinner I went to the shop, unboxed and assembled the new toy. It took all of about 30 minutes to assemble, tune and mount my Carter Stabilizer. New Timberwolf blades are on their way and I still need to build a rolling stand for it which I hope to get to sometime this week or weekend. I wanted to share a couple of pictures of the new toy which is here to stay, cramped shop or not. Rikon did an excellent job on this machine from top to bottom and it looks just like it's big brother as attested to in the following pictures. I am once again a happy camper.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice haul Bob

============



Bob said:


> About 2 years ago, give or take, I purchased a Sears 10 inch bandsaw and shortly after sold my HF 14 inch bandsaw and purchased a Rikon 10-325, 14 inch bandsaw to replace it with. This left me with 2 bandsaws in a small shop which was becoming cramped. I really enjoyed the 10 inch BS, but felt there was nothing it could do that the larger Rikon could not do, so I turned around and sold it making a little extra space in my shop. Shortly after, I purchased my Dewalt 788 scroll saw in attempt to fill the void of the 10 inch BS. It did make a nice combination with the Rikon 14" BS and gave me a lot of needed flexibility, but I still missed that little 10 inch BS for many things. In my shop, the BS is one of the most used tools I have and I found myself having to change blades constantly and then re-adjust roller guides for various jobs. I was beginning to have what they call seller's remorse over my little 10 inch BS. Bandsaw boxes is one area that I have a strong desire to get into, which makes a 2nd BS even more desireable.
> 
> To make a long story a little shorter, I was browsing thru the Woodcraft web site when I noticed that Rikon had just introduced their new model 10-305, 10 inch band saw and had it on sale with free shipping. After giving it some thought, I jumped on the opportunity to replace that which I was sorry to have let go and ordered the new baby Rikon. It is exactly the same as the Sears and I believe Rikon has made it for Sears all this time.
> 
> Well, it arrived today by Fed-Ex and the driver was even kind enough to hand truck it across my yard and into my shop for me, now THAT is service. After I finished my dinner I went to the shop, unboxed and assembled the new toy. It took all of about 30 minutes to assemble, tune and mount my Carter Stabilizer. New Timberwolf blades are on their way and I still need to build a rolling stand for it which I hope to get to sometime this week or weekend. I wanted to share a couple of pictures of the new toy which is here to stay, cramped shop or not. Rikon did an excellent job on this machine from top to bottom and it looks just like it's big brother as attested to in the following pictures. I am once again a happy camper.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thats a great looking saw Bob!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good for you, Bob! I have a big and small band saw also and would not want to do without either. I keep the 10" on one end of my work bench.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats on the new "toy" Bob. Looks like a fine addition to your shop.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob said:


> ...and I still need to build a rolling stand for it


Hi Bob:

I have a 14" bandsaw, (12" resaw,) in the new shop, (BusyBee, but also sold by Jet and lots of others) that is desperately in need of a rolling stand. Do you have pictures of your stand or some design notes etc. I found my attempt too top heavy and I'm looking for something better. I'm also looking for a quick and simple rolling stand for my 6"x48" long jointer (Delta JT360).


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

allthunbs said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> I have a 14" bandsaw, (12" resaw,) in the new shop, (BusyBee, but also sold by Jet and lots of others) that is desperately in need of a rolling stand. Do you have pictures of your stand or some design notes etc. I found my attempt too top heavy and I'm looking for something better. I'm also looking for a quick and simple rolling stand for my 6"x48" long jointer (Delta JT360).


Hi Ron,

For my bandsaw, I used this base from Woodcraft

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005114/8164/Universal-Mobile-Base-Hardware.aspx

A little pricey, but very effective. Just add a piece of 3/4 and you are in business.

Back when I had a jointer, I used a piece of 3/4 ply mounted on top of 4 casters. See the picture below.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good going, When can I come over and see the new arrival? You're right it does resemble it's big brother.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

So congratulations are in order, eh Bob? Where do we pick up the chocolate cigars? <g>

Seriously, I can see the advantage of a second bandsaw. My problem is I can see the advantage of a second.. or third.. of most tools. I mentioned to my bride last night that I'd almost purchased a second tablesaw off of craigslist and she just rolled her eyes as if to say "You would, wouldn't you?"... She knows me too well!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Grumpa. Fine looking saw, BUT, still no signs of saw dust OR dirt in your shop?????????????????


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one very pretty piece of equipment Bob, even if you never use it, just sitting there it enhances the appearance of your "operating room" Please stop giving me ideas, I don't have any space to spare as it is.


----------



## Ktown (Dec 7, 2009)

Great idea Bob. I hate changing blades in my Craftsman band saw. Having a second saw set up to do finer cutting is a great times saver! Very nice.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob that is a really pretty band saw! Congrats! I enjoy having the big and little band saws in my shop too. I do most of the metal cutting on the little one.

Ron here is a link to a simple mobile band saw base. I don't know if it will work for you or not. I built one for my bandsaw and it works great! Works even better now that I put locking casters on it. I don't have to chase the saw around the shop while I'm cutting things..LOL.
Mobile bandsaw base


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Bob that is a really pretty band saw! Congrats! I enjoy having the big and little band saws in my shop too. I do most of the metal cutting on the little one.
> 
> Ron here is a link to a simple mobile band saw base. I don't know if it will work for you or not. I built one for my bandsaw and it works great! Works even better now that I put locking casters on it. I don't have to chase the saw around the shop while I'm cutting things..LOL.
> Mobile bandsaw base


Hi Deb:

I've got the jointer base problem solved. Just a quick and dirty at this post: http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/18236-progress-date.html#post148938 

however, the band saw still remains unresolved. At the moment, I'm moving it around on a hand truck. Like you, I find them top heavy. However, I did have a base similar to what you're suggesting. I found that I wanted to get close to the blade when resawing and the base kept getting in the way of my big feet and breaking my concentration. I just couldn't get accustomed to something around the base preventing me from putting my feet securely where I wanted to. I had floor locks on it so it didn't move.

After some thought, I think I'll stay with the hand truck -- quick, easy, safe and versatile.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## evilcat (Nov 28, 2009)

Do you think the Carter is a big upgrade and where did you get it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Like day and night

Band Saw Stabilizer® by Carter Products

=======


evilcat said:


> Do you think the Carter is a big upgrade and where did you get it?


----------



## winm70 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also have a bench top model of every floor standing tool in my small shop, at times as I'm moving one to make room to work on the bench etc. I think I need to sell it, of course I never do cause I might need it some day.


----------



## Gretchgman Torres (Mar 16, 2010)

*Nice looking shop*



Bob N said:


> About 2 years ago, give or take, I purchased a Sears 10 inch bandsaw and shortly after sold my HF 14 inch bandsaw and purchased a Rikon 10-325, 14 inch bandsaw to replace it with. This left me with 2 bandsaws in a small shop which was becoming cramped. I really enjoyed the 10 inch BS, but felt there was nothing it could do that the larger Rikon could not do, so I turned around and sold it making a little extra space in my shop. Shortly after, I purchased my Dewalt 788 scroll saw in attempt to fill the void of the 10 inch BS. It did make a nice combination with the Rikon 14" BS and gave me a lot of needed flexibility, but I still missed that little 10 inch BS for many things. In my shop, the BS is one of the most used tools I have and I found myself having to change blades constantly and then re-adjust roller guides for various jobs. I was beginning to have what they call seller's remorse over my little 10 inch BS. Bandsaw boxes is one area that I have a strong desire to get into, which makes a 2nd BS even more desireable.
> 
> To make a long story a little shorter, I was browsing thru the Woodcraft web site when I noticed that Rikon had just introduced their new model 10-305, 10 inch band saw and had it on sale with free shipping. After giving it some thought, I jumped on the opportunity to replace that which I was sorry to have let go and ordered the new baby Rikon. It is exactly the same as the Sears and I believe Rikon has made it for Sears all this time.
> 
> Well, it arrived today by Fed-Ex and the driver was even kind enough to hand truck it across my yard and into my shop for me, now THAT is service. After I finished my dinner I went to the shop, unboxed and assembled the new toy. It took all of about 30 minutes to assemble, tune and mount my Carter Stabilizer. New Timberwolf blades are on their way and I still need to build a rolling stand for it which I hope to get to sometime this week or weekend. I wanted to share a couple of pictures of the new toy which is here to stay, cramped shop or not. Rikon did an excellent job on this machine from top to bottom and it looks just like it's big brother as attested to in the following pictures. I am once again a happy camper.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Jerry. Glad you joined us. Congrats on your new perchase. Great looking band saw.


----------

